# 92941 & Multiple Vessels



## EmilyDingee (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a patient that presented with MI (cath was done next day), a stent was placed in both the LAD & LC vessels, I would like to code 93454 Angiogram adn 92941 for PCI of acute MI, but how do I code for the additional vessel?


----------



## Robbin109 (Feb 14, 2013)

It would either be 92928, 92933, 92943 or 92937, depending on the the diagnosis/situation.


----------



## EmilyDingee (Feb 15, 2013)

So I can code 92928 for additional stent placement with 92941...


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 15, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> So I can code 92928 for additional stent placement with 92941...



Yes, if it is a different primary coronary artery. Can you provide a report?

HTH


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 19, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> So I can code 92928 for additional stent placement with 92941...



Yes you can. I was confused about this code 92941 at first, but the way I understand it is usually you would only use this code for one vessel( the one which is involved in MI) and then the regular stent code for the next major vessel.


----------



## debcpc (Feb 19, 2013)

If you put a stent in the LC and LAD then you would report
92928 - LC
92928 - LD

You can report two the two stent as two main arteries

Additional branches would be if you put a stent in the  left anterior descending  and a stent in a diagonal off the LAD then you would code.

92928
92929


----------

